# Shuffle?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I keep hearing this term, shuffle. I searched it, but the thread that talked about didn't really explain what it means. Can anyone define what it means as it pertains to Rideshare?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

To wait out the timer for a no show pax and cancel. Move along. Move along.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I love that term. Anybody know who made it up?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Shuffling is when you arrive at a location and leave with a cancel fee instead of the rider. Some might say shuffling is simply canceling the ride and letting someone else pick them up, but to me my shuffle isn't complete without a cancellation fee. I never leave empty handed.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

It means working diligently for cancellation fees rather than actual trips, through various means such as being deliberately difficult to find at the pickup, or even actively hiding from your pax, or using any excuse available to cancel a ride (no car seats, underage, too many pax, etc.) and in general, just trying to get that cancellation fee instead of taking the trip, as it is so often more than the trip would've earned you, and doesn't involve you actually burning any gas or vehicle wear and tear or ending up somewhere where business may be scarce.

That's as I understand it anyway. Basically, it's really, crappy customer service, in hopes of screwing a rider and making them pay for a trip they didn't take.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I was happy to do that today, especially when I realized the rider's rating was 4.6!

Move along, move along...


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Damn. And all this time I've been carring around a deck of cards and then "shuffle" the deck with every ping and if I pick a high card, then I take the ride request. Low card, deny!


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

So, deliberately TRYING to cancel a ride to get the cancelation fee? I gotta rap my head around doing rideshare to make some extra $$, but not driving to get it! lol


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I love that term. Anybody know who made it up?


It was a Blackjack Dealer.
The end result is pretty much the same.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Keep in mind, shuffling can sometimes leave good money on the table. I was about to shuffle a pax this Tuesday, he had less than :10 left on the initial 5:00 wait period. I was planning my route out of there, then the pax shows up. Turned out to be a $35 ride into a busy part of town.
$35 fare > $4 cancel fee


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Keep in mind, shuffling can sometimes leave good money on the table. I was about to shuffle a pax this Tuesday, he had less than :10 left on the initial 5:00 wait period. I was planning my route out of there, then the pax shows up. Turned out to be a $35 ride into a busy part of town.
> $35 fare > $4 cancel fee


90% of the time shuffling is going to work out better than taking the trip. No gas, no depreciation and no pax. I'll take the shuffle.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 90% of the time shuffling is going to work out better than taking the trip. No gas, no depreciation and no pax. I'll take the shuffle.


From my experience (2500 rides) and in my area, a majority of my fares are a few bucks more than the cancel fee. While I enjoy the shuffle when it's deserved and the cancel fee is quick, easy money, but I wouldn't earn enough if I shuffled aggressively. 
A sprinkling of shuffles makes it taste just right.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I view the shuffle as punishment for not being ready when you ordered the ride. To me it’s not about the money and it ain’t making me rich. It’s also frustrating to drive somewhere to do a job and not do the job. I really hate a pax who ain’t toes to curb tho. They feel that there time is more valuable than mine and that just ain’t true. We are all humans. So you want to waste my time I’ll waste your money and more time waiting on the next ride

/shuffle


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I keep hearing this term, shuffle. I searched it, but the thread that talked about didn't really explain what it means. Can anyone define what it means as it pertains to Rideshare?


Dude, the Shirlington Shuffle. It's all the rage on the rideshare dancefloor!


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> So, deliberately TRYING to cancel a ride to get the cancelation fee? I gotta rap my head around doing rideshare to make some extra $$, but not driving to get it! lol


Not working for money is hard to understand? 
Free money?
LoL

If I didn't get _at least_ three shuffles in a shift I felt like I was not doing my job.
My record is three with the same pax.
And eight for an eight hour shift.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


Depends on the pax and my mood at the moment. Usually I wait.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


I reply with "I will be right here", and at 5:01 canx and collect my canx fee.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


You gotta go with your gut on this one. It would depend on if it was the first contact with the rider or not.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> 90% of the time shuffling is going to work out better than taking the trip. No gas, no depreciation and no pax. I'll take the shuffle.


If I were to run an experiment, and do shuffles exclusively all day, I think I would make about half as much as if I waited past the timer and took all rides. Can't prove it, but I'm pretty good at doing the math predictions.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Now I'm curious, if you shuffle a pax, can they see who cancelled them? Also, if the new ping comes to you again, will they know you canceled the first time?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, they can see who cancelled. They see you once you click Accept on their request. And yes, their repeated request can come to you. Once you Accept, they will see you again


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Now I'm curious, if you shuffle a pax, can they see who cancelled them? Also, if the new ping comes to you again, will they know you canceled the first time?


Yes. Never accept the second ping from them, unless it's an unaccompanied minor or someone with a little kid and no seat. For those, you can try to get a second cancel fee (if they don't bother to check to see if it's the same driver).

Any money with no wear and tear on your car is good money.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, they will remember your name and picture. I've had people ping me a second time, and then cancel right away when they see who it is. 

I once had an unaccompanied minor ping me a second time, and then complain when I showed up in front of the house again. Drivers generally have more experience with the app than the pax do, and I try to help them understand things, but they are rarely open to hearing it, not matter how polite I am about it. I can tell when someone will be open to my explanations, and generally ignore the rest because in those cases it tends to provoke a confrontation rather than illuminate anything for them. Sometimes I just report them if they become abusive.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Shuffling is when you arrive at a location and leave with a cancel fee instead of the rider. Some might say shuffling is simply canceling the ride and letting someone else pick them up, but to me my shuffle isn't complete without a cancellation fee. I never leave empty handed.


Change name 
Pax (cancel fee) collector


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Shuffling means AVOIDING picking up the pax, usually by HIDING, wait out the timer, get your fee and drive off.

Examples include hiding around the corner from an apartment building, hiding in the parking lot or behind the building for a Walmart pickup, etc.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Examples include hiding around the corner from an apartment building, hiding in the parking lot or behind the building for a Walmart pickup, etc.


Or parking the car a block away from a busy area, say bar closing time, and standing with the crowd like you are waiting for a PAX.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 90% of the time shuffling is going to work out better than taking the trip. No gas, no depreciation and no pax. I'll take the shuffle.


Even better, the double shuffle of the same pax. Triple shuffle would probably be the ultimate but I've never reached that goal.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The art of shuffling varies by market in my opinion. When I am in the Miami Market I shuffle and roll as soon as I can unless it is a 45+ trip.

In my primary market it is rarely real busy so as soon as I near the 5 minute shuffle time I turn on the other app. If I get a ping on the other app I shuffle and go to the request from the other app. If I don't get a ping on the other app I will wait it out, most of the rides all the rides around here are better than the cancel fee.

There are exceptions to this, like some days it just seems like all the calls are on one particular app. In that case I am quicker to shuffle after turning on the other app. You just need to get a feel for it and your market.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Doesn't the lyft app make you call the pax before you can cancel?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> Doesn't the lyft app make you call the pax before you can cancel?


You need to hit the call button but can hang up before it rings then cancel and collect the fee.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> You need to hit the call button but can hang up before it rings then cancel and collect the fee.


I just started lyft. When I tried calling the pax, it was like the call came back to me. There was my own echo on the phone.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


They can call and text all they want, but If they're not at my car when the 5:00 wait timer ends, I shuffle out of there.

I've received text/calls before saying they're on their way or they'll be right down. That doesn't stop time nor should it impact my earnings. My time is money, so I shuffle.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> Doesn't the lyft app make you call the pax before you can cancel?


Use this call to nonchalantly find out where the Pax is going, helps with the decesion to shuffle or not. Just wait until about 15 seconds before the 5 minutes is up to make sure they don't cancel on you.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Use this call to nonchalantly find out where the Pax is going, helps with the decesion to shuffle or not. Just wait until about 15 seconds before the 5 minutes is up to make sure they don't cancel on you.


 Bad advice.

Lyft shows you the destination once you marked arrived. All that is needed is a one second call and hang up right before the timer hits 0:00.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Bad advice.
> 
> Lyft shows you the destination once you marked arrived. All that is needed is a one second call and hang up right before the timer hits 0:00.


I was thinking Uber, I always call at 4:45, I'll wait a little longer for good rides.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Even better, the double shuffle of the same pax. Triple shuffle would probably be the ultimate but I've never reached that goal.


Now you're just being cruel. I've never even done a double shuffle. I guess I do have a conscience.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now you're just being cruel. I've never even done a double shuffle. I guess I do have a conscience.


I've done a double shuffle and I have a conscience. It's rare but sometimes can be done by no fault of the driver.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes. Never accept the second ping from them, unless it's an unaccompanied minor or someone with a little kid and no seat. For those, you can try to get a second cancel fee (if they don't bother to check to see if it's the same driver).
> 
> Any money with no wear and tear on your car is good money.


Had a no car seat today on a long pickup. Paid $11.50. Loved it!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I haven't done a ride yet but I'd double, triple shuffle or more for people that need to learn. The unaccompanied minor, no child seat or other really stupid crap will only end when it affects people's wallets enough times.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now you're just being cruel. I've never even done a double shuffle. I guess I do have a conscience.


It was a drunk Valley Girl in the early days of Lyft Line. She hadn't come out at 1:40 and so Lyft told me to cancel her. "Other passengers may be waiting!". She rerequested and I got a phone call. This was back in the days when I still accepted calls from pax.

"Like, totally, do not cancel this ride. I am, like, coming down right now". 1:40 rolled around again, Lyft told me to cancel again so I did! Although that would count as a double no show, not a double shuffle.

The last double shuffle I had was in the same area. Regular Lyft; no show after 5:00. Pax rerequested, I accepted, call came in.

-"Hey, you're in the wrong place"
-"Nope. I'm at the pickup pin location you confirmed when you requested this ride"
-"Come up the hill and pick me up"

Lol.

I cancelled again at 5:00 and as I drove up the hill back to the freeway the pax sprinted past my car down the hill to his pin misdrop location like Usain Bolt.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I haven't done a ride yet but I'd double, triple shuffle or more for people that need to learn. The unaccompanied minor, no child seat or other really stupid crap will only end when it affects people's wallets enough times.


With minors make sure you run both apps!

Works amazingly well.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Veteran trick to get around Uber's low-ball minimum fare. To be honest, I don't blame those who utilize it. Would occur less if minimum fares were, at least the same as the cancellation fee.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Hah. I understood what shuffling is the first day I read through this forum. It's a strategic application of the rules for the purpose of increasing gain while minimizing pain. Simple cancellation of a ride is just a situational procedure.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Veni-Vidi-Shuff-lichi

i came, i saw, i got paid. 

I came, on my own gas,

I saw the Pax's mountain of stuff, or the pax was wasted, or the pax was invisible...

I Shuffled, after i got paid for my troubles.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The Disneyland que would be a good place to shuffle. Lots of minimum fare rides there.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Can you imagine in large city’s if the driver were not allowed to “shuffle” ?

We already get blamed for clogging the streets enough along with tix from the cops.

Emagine pulling up to a large scale hotel and have like 100 Uber’s 50 taxis and people scrambling around like pissed off minions. LOL!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Can you imagine in large city's if the driver were not allowed to "shuffle" ?
> 
> We already get blamed for clogging the streets enough along with tix from the cops.
> 
> Emagine pulling up to a large scale hotel and have like 100 Uber's 50 taxis and people scrambling around like pissed off minions. LOL!


That is exactly what uber wants. nobody owning a vehicle and only using Uber to get around. Talk about a clusterf***.


----------



## ayending (Jun 1, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Shuffling means AVOIDING picking up the pax, usually by HIDING, wait out the timer, get your fee and drive off.
> 
> Examples include hiding around the corner from an apartment building, hiding in the parking lot or behind the building for a Walmart pickup, etc.


I always park one block away and walk to the pin and hide myself.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

It's a weird term that doesn't actually convey what's being done. When I first started lurking here I had to dig around quite a bit to find out what it meant too.
It's just a candy coated term for petty theft. I'm sure Ebay sellers who list items, collect payment and ship empty boxes have their special term for this behaviour as well, and it's identical in terms of intent, reasoning and outcome. I've seen some threads in the Australian boards which used 'Slider' to mean the same thing.
Paratransit drivers do this to us pax all the time. I've always referred to it as 'the scamshaft', because I think that accurately describes the outcome and intent. They either hide somewhere, or (the more bold ones) will come up to me and say, 'I just have to use the washroom, hold your position' and then they simply leave without me when the timer runs out.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Caturria said:


> It's a weird term that doesn't actually convey what's being done. When I first started lurking here I had to dig around quite a bit to find out what it meant too.
> It's just a candy coated term for petty theft. I'm sure Ebay sellers who list items, collect payment and ship empty boxes have there special term for this behaviour as well, and it's identical in terms of intent, reasoning and outcome.
> Paratransit drivers do this to us pax all the time. I've always referred to it as 'the scamshaft', because I think that accurately describes the outcome and intent. They either hide somewhere, or (the more bold ones) will come up to me and say, 'I just have to use the washroom, hold your position' and then they simply leave without me when the timer runs out.


One mistake people make is this....(coming from the drivers side of things)

Uber is not a taxi service, you have to understand that about them and us. As drivers we can decline, object, restrict our services at anytime or place (in sometimes being the law of the city) pax don't know all those rules usually. Especially in tourism this happens a lot!!!! As an honest driver I have a less than 5% cancel rate. And that's very low in my market. I sometimes think I should have double that for all the craziness we go through as drivers, I prolly would not have gained so many gray hairs by now. The one thing I can say to help pax when ordering an Uber is this.......

Make sure before you place your order to physically type in the address of the location you want to be picked up at!!!

If you are at any place of business you can type the businesses name in the box also...(Drivers then can see the name of where you wanting to be picked up at)

Dropping the pin in a large city not knowing where your at is a deathwish for you as pax(oh and don't give us the excuse of "we are Uber geo coded" bs), drivers don't have time or law to sit and wait. 500$ if we are caught ?

Until any pax that comes here to complain about the driver, without ever GIVING one ride is a waste of time for you. Honestly won't help you at all.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Make sure before you place your order to physically type in the address of the location you want to be picked up at!!!


I always do this.


WindyCityAnt said:


> If you are at any place of business you can type the businesses name in the box also...(Drivers then can see the name of where you wanting to be picked up at)


I always do that as well, type the name in the search and select it as my pickup location.


WindyCityAnt said:


> Until any pax that comes here to complain about the driver, without ever GIVING one ride is a waste of time for you. Honestly won't help you at all.


Actually, I've never experienced a problematic Uber ride (where I didn't get picked up), even though some folks here speculated that I probably would at some point, given that I have to ask drivers to come inside and direct me to their car door due to vision impairment). I have, however, experienced 'shuffling' (or 'the scamshaft' as I call it) from Paratransit drivers. I have zero respect for scams, nor the people who perpetrate them. If I'm not ready to go when I'm supposed to, and as a result I get left behind and charged a fee for it I take 100 percent responsibility for that. If, on the other hand, a driver actively plots to avoid connecting with their passengers, I will absolutely look down upon them for that, report it, and hope that it results in their prompt removal from the job/platform.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Caturria said:


> I always do this.
> 
> I always do that as well, type the name in the search and select it as my pickup location.
> 
> Actually, I've never experienced a problematic Uber ride (where I didn't get picked up), even though some folks here speculated that I probably would at some point, given that I have to ask drivers to come inside and direct me to their car door due to vision impairment). I have, however, experienced 'shuffling' (or 'the scamshaft' as I call it) from Paratransit drivers. I have zero respect for scams, nor the people who perpetrate them. If I'm not ready to go when I'm supposed to, and as a result I get left behind and charged a fee for it I take 100 percent responsibility for that. If, on the other hand, a driver actively plots to avoid connecting with their passengers, I will absolutely look down upon them for that, report it, and hope that it results in their prompt removal from the job/platform.


This i understand on your end no doubt! Those drivers won't be drivers who do this on a consistent basis, trust me.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> This i understand on your end no doubt! Those drivers won't be drivers who do this on a consistent basis, trust me.


I don't know about Uber, but in my love/hate paratransit world, there are drivers who do this almost exclusively who have been working there for decades.
There are people on this site who claim to do this stuff on a pretty frequent basis and supposedly manage to remain under the radar indefinitely as well. I'd love to know how that's possible. I did read somewhere that Uber driver accounts can be purchased on the dark web. I wouldn't know, because I've never gone to the dark web despite curiosity, and I've never seen drivers on this board admitting to doing that. Is that how you shuffle frequently and stay active, just circumvent deactivation with new accounts purchased from the dark web?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I cri eberytyme


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Caturria said:


> I don't know about Uber, but in my love/hate paratransit world, there are drivers who do this almost exclusively who have been working there for decades.
> There are people on this site who claim to do this stuff on a pretty frequent basis and supposedly manage to remain under the radar indefinitely as well. I'd love to know how that's possible. I did read somewhere that Uber driver accounts can be purchased on the dark web. I wouldn't know, because I've never gone to the dark web despite curiosity, and I've never seen drivers on this board admitting to doing that. Is that how you shuffle frequently and stay active, just circumvent deactivation with new accounts purchased from the dark web?


That's called an Uber problem...

Drivers can get away with it all day as long as Uber chooses to not do anything about it.

If you think drivers are scamming you, you should look somewhere else at scamming all pax, and drivers alike. Honestly I would not use Uber as a paratransit myself. As I could see all the issues that might follow upon request. Taxis are better for that need but more expensive, also are properly trained employees behind the wheel for paratransit. There is no training for anyone or anything at Uber.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

You cant make any real money collecting $4 cancel fees. When I accept a ride I intend to try and give that ride but i will cancel under some circumstances.

Some drivers will go out of their way to cancel. I never understood this philosophy. When i show up to a pickup and dont see a rider im not thinking cancel im thinking of contacting this person so we can connect up as soon as possible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> You cant make any real money collecting $4 cancel fees. When I accept a ride I intend to try and give that ride but i will cancel under some circumstances.
> 
> Some drivers will go out of their way to cancel. I never understood this philosophy. When i show up to a pickup and dont see a rider im not thinking cancel im thinking of contacting this person so we can connect up as soon as possible.


I agree, I will cancel under some circumstances, however most trips are worth taking in my area over cancelling.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

I shuffle when pax are being abusive... I arrived at pin at a mall....call comes in "where are you..we are at the food court!" Didn't know where food court was so I hung up and cancelled...not a true shuffle since I didn't get paid...

I must have really pissed this pax off:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

5spdturbo said:


> I shuffle when pax are being abusive... I arrived at pin at a mall....call comes in "where are you..we are at the food court!" Didn't know where food court was so I hung up and cancelled...not a true shuffle since I didn't get paid...
> 
> I must have really pissed this pax off:
> 
> View attachment 309932


I think you know by now if something like that happens again, wait the full 5 minutes, THEN cancel.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

5spdturbo said:


> I shuffle when pax are being abusive... I arrived at pin at a mall....call comes in "where are you..we are at the food court!" Didn't know where food court was so I hung up and cancelled...not a true shuffle since I didn't get paid...
> 
> I must have really pissed this pax off:
> 
> View attachment 309932


*You're*
Correct them next time


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I think you know by now if something like that happens again, wait the full 5 minutes, THEN cancel.





Juggalo9er said:


> *You're*
> Correct them next time





Nats121 said:


> I think you know by now if something like that happens again, wait the full 5 minutes, THEN cancel.


I know, I know...I'm getting better - thanks to UP....but 5 minutes feels like forever in these cases and I probably had a mini meltdown and just reacted....saying "@@@@ you, you @@@@@@@ @@@@@!" While hitting the cancel button...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


Shuffle



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> You gotta go with your gut on this one. It would depend on if it was the first contact with the rider or not.


"Be right there" is just a quick type button and rarely demonstrates a sense of urgency.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I shuffle problem children.

Pax that pull moves like...

• Not at their pin but ask me to drive an absurd distance to their actual location (lots of grifters are still moving pins to find lower surge or no surge). I ask them via text to update their pickup location using the app. Most can't or won't, so I wait, cancel, tax.

• Give me any sort of grief via text, voice mail, or phone call about ANYTHING - First whiff of negativity means I cancel and tax. Smartass comments as they approach my car? As they enter the car? GTFO. Trespass. Cancel. Tax.

• Any pax that approaches my car with an open container of alcohol, or ANY lidless cup regardless of contents. This includes empty spit cups.

• Any group of 5+ that wants to cram more than 4 into my car (or any group of 4 that I deem to collectively exceed the weight capacity of my car, i.e., 4 land monsters that weigh more than 1,200 pounds).

• Any parent with a child and no car seat

• Any unaccompanied minor children

• Anyone clearly inebriated, not ambulatory, visible signs of barf on their clothes, hair, shoes, etc.

• Dirty people -- if you are covered with mud, wet paint, dirt, construction debris, step in dog poo while I watch you walk up, etc.

• Anyone visible wet from sweat or a recent dip in the swimming pool. People that fail to shower after the gym get canceled and taxed. The $5 they pay is less than the $80+ they pay if they sit down and leave a wet butt print on my seats. I'm doing them a favor.

• Anyone bleeding. I'm not an ambulance.

My time has value. Driving to their location costs fuel, maintenance, depreciation, AND the opportunity costs of missing out on legitimate rides from good and clean people who have their toes on the curb at the correct location.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


Shuffle every time unless I know it's a good trip (Lyft, so I've checked, or the pax mentioned where they're going). I'll also take a chance if it's say 4am and likely an airport trip or at least heading into town.

But 90%...shuffle. Heck, if it gets to 4 minutes I'm likely not taking them. I'll circle and cancel on a drive by. There's no reason to not be ready.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Can you imagine in large city's if the driver were not allowed to "shuffle" ?
> 
> We already get blamed for clogging the streets enough along with tix from the cops.
> 
> Emagine pulling up to a large scale hotel and have like 100 Uber's 50 taxis and people scrambling around like pissed off minions. LOL!


The cancel fee was taken away in Houston a couple years ago. They reinstated it. I think pax were complaining because drivers weren't waiting AT ALL. I know I would show up, call IMMEDIATELY, try to ascertain where they were going, and cancel and move on if I didn't get an answer I liked, or if they didn't answer.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

5spdturbo said:


> I shuffle when pax are being abusive... I arrived at pin at a mall....call comes in "where are you..we are at the food court!"


Omigod I hate that kind of direction! I got it yesterday from someone who works in a small store in a large mall. Told me to go to the entrance near that store, as though I had the mall's floor plan memorized. Another time I had a mother ordering a ride for her kid coming out of school call me and tell me he'd be waiting at the entrance outside the principal's office, as though I'd been inside the school and knew where that was! That one got shuffled in no time flat (especially since it was likely an unaccompanied minor) and apparently, it had been entered as as scheduled trip or something, cause I got double the usual cancel fee, about $10.

But seriously, some people seem to have an inability to see the world from someone else's perspective. Directing someone to some part of a building based on a landmark INSIDE the building is stupid.

(Another funny one I had to resist so hard getting snarky about: Woman orders an Uber for her grandmother leaving the mall. Immediately after I accept trip she's peppering me with texts about how to find her. Accurately directs me to the correct entrance but then hits me with the stupid question of the year nominee: "Do you see my grandmother?" I politely, in a very restrained manner, texted back that I didn't know what her grandmother looked like so it was hard to say. She cops an attitude and texts back that obviously she means any older lady standing around out there. There were about ten. Finally one of them walks up to my car and gets in. I guess she texted her about the car's color and model, etc.)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Omigod I hate that kind of direction! I got it yesterday from someone who works in a small store in a large mall. Told me to go to the entrance near that store, as though I had the mall's floor plan memorized. Another time I had a mother ordering a ride for her kid coming out of school call me and tell me he'd be waiting at the entrance outside the principal's office, as though I'd been inside the school and knew where that was! That one got shuffled in no time flat (especially since it was likely an unaccompanied minor) and apparently, it had been entered as as scheduled trip or something, cause I got double the usual cancel fee, about $10.
> 
> But seriously, some people seem to have an inability to see the world from someone else's perspective. Directing someone to some part of a building based on a landmark INSIDE the building is stupid.
> 
> (Another funny one I had to resist so hard getting snarky about: Woman orders an Uber for her grandmother leaving the mall. Immediately after I accept trip she's peppering me with texts about how to find her. Accurately directs me to the correct entrance but then hits me with the stupid question of the year nominee: "Do you see my grandmother?" I politely, in a very restrained manner, texted back that I didn't know what her grandmother looked like so it was hard to say. She cops an attitude and texts back that obviously she means any older lady standing around out there. There were about ten. Finally one of them walks up to my car and gets in. I guess she texted her about the car's color and model, etc.)


The best is when you cancel right before they get in the car


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I view the shuffle as punishment for not being ready when you ordered the ride. To me it's not about the money and it ain't making me rich. It's also frustrating to drive somewhere to do a job and not do the job. I really hate a pax who ain't toes to curb tho. They feel that there time is more valuable than mine and that just ain't true. We are all humans. So you want to waste my time I'll waste your money and more time waiting on the next ride
> 
> /shuffle


Awesome blossom bro. Sounds gay I know but love your words....



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> You gotta go with your gut on this one. It would depend on if it was the first contact with the rider or not.


Times up times up. You'll be seeing my rear end driving away....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I love that term. Anybody know who made it up?


Shuffle is a versatile word. It can be a noun or a verb:

Noun: I need a couple of Shuffles to cover my Golden Corral dinner and tip.

Verb: I Shuffled his ass as he ran behind me.

The term "Shuffle" or more accurately "Shirlington Shuffle" was coined in the D.C. area. It came about at a Meetup we hold monthly. The location was Capitol City Brewing Company (R.I.P.) in Shirlington.

It was myself, @yankdog, @Jo3030 and a few others that are no longer active. We were sitting around. @Jo3030 turned on his app and accepted a ping while sitting at the table. The person was close enough that the time was triggered. It counted down and he got $3.75 while sitting at the table drinking beer.

We all pulled out our phones and turned on our apps. Sure enough we got pings. One would get one, cancel, then the guy next to him would get the same ping. We'd say "Jack just got Shuffled to you" as the pings got passed around like a drunk sorority girl at Cowboys training camp. People would go out and catch a smoke while walking to trigger the timer.

It turned into a contest. I believe the high total was $30 in Shuffles (which has been eclipsed by @3.75 at multiple Meetups) that afternoon.

Two morals to this story:

1. The Most Profitable Trip Is The One That Is Never Given

2. Moderators aren't angels 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

For those high-ground moralists that walk on water:

In my day business I have impeccable morals and operate by the Golden Rule. When it comes to Uber/Lyft I am as amoral as they are.

*Uber/Lyft are constantly changing the game, always looking to **** drivers. I have ZERO issues with a little payback now and then.

*Uber's ****ed me out of cleaning fees (legit ones) and incentives. After getting the runaround from Rohit and the gang and getting nothing, I've Shuffled to get what I should've received in the first place. ZERO sleep lost.

*If the rider complains to Rohit they get their $5 back. They're out a few minutes time. If they're inconvenienced sorry but not sorry. They're collateral damage, innocent bystanders.

*Gas prices go up as Uber continues to cut rates. A few Shuffles can be deemed a "fuel Shuffle" to offest the rise in gas prices.

One of @3.75 at a Meetup...










Pools are awesome for Shuffling if you're on a Shuffle jihad...










Long Pickup Shuffle (2 A.M. at a courthouse. I assumed no good will come from this trip)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


I am already in a position to head down their street on the cancel. Occasionally, I will text back, where are you heading. If it's airport or something good, I wait, otherwise. Shuffle, then never under any circumstances return back when their next request pings you. You should really turn off the app after a good shuffle, and watch Lyft or Uber respectively as it often comes right back in your lap.



Bbonez said:


> I've done a double shuffle and I have a conscience. It's rare but sometimes can be done by no fault of the driver.


I have on a drunk that was right in front of my car, glad I did the double. Didn't feel like cleaning up puke, too drunk to see the car in front of you, let a new driver pick them up.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If your trying to evade a pax by hiding around the corner and then canceling, that's shuffling, and if caught, uber can cancel you're account.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Shuffle is a versatile word. It can be a noun or a verb:
> 
> Noun: I need a couple of Shuffles to cover my Golden Corral dinner and tip.
> 
> ...


So this is what it feels like when doves fly



ZenUber said:


> If your trying to evade a pax by hiding around the corner and then canceling, that's shuffling, and if caught, uber can cancel you're account.


Uber can't keep drivers for more than a year..... My faith in them is pretty low


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


It depends. If it's Surge or DF trip I'm more lenient.

However when you send this










And you've got to get up the second longest escalator in the Western Hemisphere in less that three minutes your chances of being in my car are not good...


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Sometimes it pays MORE than the ride.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> So this is what it feels like when doves fly
> 
> 
> Uber can't keep drivers for more than a year..... My faith in them is pretty low


That's wise.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Caturria said:


> It's a weird term that doesn't actually convey what's being done. When I first started lurking here I had to dig around quite a bit to find out what it meant too.
> It's just a candy coated term for petty theft. I'm sure Ebay sellers who list items, collect payment and ship empty boxes have their special term for this behaviour as well, and it's identical in terms of intent, reasoning and outcome. I've seen some threads in the Australian boards which used 'Slider' to mean the same thing.
> Paratransit drivers do this to us pax all the time. I've always referred to it as 'the scamshaft', because I think that accurately describes the outcome and intent. They either hide somewhere, or (the more bold ones) will come up to me and say, 'I just have to use the washroom, hold your position' and then they simply leave without me when the timer runs out.


If drivers couldn't shuffle, the whole platform would die. Imagine arriving and having to wait 15+ minutes for a missing passenger. The ability to cancel incentivizes passengers to be curbside.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had a PAX on Lyft shuffle me before I could shuffle him, or maybe he shuffled himself.. Waited out the timer, made the call 15 seconds before 5 min mark. Hung up at 5 min and went to hit cancel, before I could rider cancaled. I still got my $5. Pick-up was less than a 1/4 mile from my house so $5 for 1/2 mile travel, hard to beat that.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I will only wait for more than 5 mins outside upscale hotels downtown with proper communication. As those are usually filled with people that are not addapted to our standards as drivers. So I have not had a problem when they get in the car I explain to them how our standards is this, and a lot of drivers would just have left and made you place a reorder, and deal with Uber costumer care to get there money back. I have noticed more cash tippers in them also. The locals only do in app if any at all.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Drove tonight just to kill time while wife at movies with sisters. Got Lyft lux ping with nice double digit PT. Arrived at ping, called passenger, they were 5 blocks at another restaurant. Since I was in really good mood drove over to find them. 
4 passengers, really nice family. Drove them short distance, 2 miles. Lux rate $8, plus $16 PT, plus $5 tip. 
Good thing I was in good mood tonight. Otherwise I would have canceled.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> I keep hearing this term, shuffle. I searched it, but the thread that talked about didn't really explain what it means. Can anyone define what it means as it pertains to Rideshare?


Hippocrates
Greek physician
The expression _'*desperate times call for desperate measures*' _is believed to have originated with a saying coined by the ancient Greek physician, Hippocrates. In his work Amorphisms, he wrote: "For extreme diseases, extreme methods of cure, as to restriction, are most suitable."


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I view the shuffle as punishment for not being ready when you ordered the ride. To me it's not about the money and it ain't making me rich. It's also frustrating to drive somewhere to do a job and not do the job. I really hate a pax who ain't toes to curb tho. They feel that there time is more valuable than mine and that just ain't true. We are all humans. So you want to waste my time I'll waste your money and more time waiting on the next ride
> 
> /shuffle


This. Even my wife (who doesn't drive or ever used a rideshare service) understands that when a ride is requested the pax should be toes to the curb when we get there. No excuses. Most times pax have at least 2 to 5 minutes before we arrive to be ready, they shouldn't be running up that five minute timer. The way I see it, my time is more valuable. That time I was waiting for one pax could have been spent picking up someone who was ready to go when I got there.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

5spdturbo said:


> I shuffle when pax are being abusive... I arrived at pin at a mall....call comes in "where are you..we are at the food court!" Didn't know where food court was so I hung up and cancelled...not a true shuffle since I didn't get paid...
> 
> I must have really pissed this pax off:
> 
> View attachment 309932


Had one this morning. Pin was exactly where I parked. After 3 minutes a texted that I had arrived. Dude responded that he was two blocks away and I should come get him.

Not my problem. Waited the time out and left


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Had one this morning. Pin was exactly where I parked. After 3 minutes a texted that I had arrived. Dude responded that he was two blocks away and I should come get him.
> 
> Not my problem. Waited the time out and left


I had one of those recently. Showed up at the pickup location, sitting directly on the pin. A minute or two into the timer I get a text with the pax's actual location. Type it into Waze to see that it's .30 mile away. Text back: I only do pickups where the pin is dropped. Pax response: No, I uber last night. ???? Wtf does that mean? Oh, look, 5 minutes is up, bye. Declined the reping, even though it was the right address that time.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Use this call to nonchalantly find out where the Pax is going, helps with the decesion to shuffle or not. Just wait until about 15 seconds before the 5 minutes is up to make sure they don't cancel on you.


If they cancel on you after you've arrived, you get the fee.

I shuffled this weekend I had a call to pick up someone at the Cheesecake Factory. I arrive and they call within 30 seconds. They told me they were at Chuck E Cheese two blocks down the road and said I was wrong for being at the Cheesecake Factory. He was a real **** about it and saying it was my fault. I told them I'd be right there. Waited 5 minutes at the Factory and collected my $5.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

If the pax continue to be bad tippers "because tipping is not mandatory", then I am going to shuffle when the rules allow it.

Pax start tipping regularly, I will start being more forgiving.



jlong105 said:


> If they cancel on you after you've arrived, you get the fee.
> 
> I shuffled this weekend I had a call to pick up someone at the Cheesecake Factory. I arrive and they call within 30 seconds. They told me they were at Chuck E Cheese two blocks down the road and said I was wrong for being at the Cheesecake Factory. He was a real **** about it and saying it was my fault. I told them I'd be right there. Waited 5 minutes at the Factory and collected my $5.


That's what I'm talkin about! Dude can't use his app right, ain't your problem. Gives an attitude? WALK HOME!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-twitter-campaign.320314/#post-4889636


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> If they cancel on you after you've arrived, you get the fee.


Only if it's been 5 minutes since the ping.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If the pax continue to be bad tippers "because tipping is not mandatory", then I am going to shuffle when the rules allow it.
> 
> Pax start tipping regularly, I will start being more forgiving.
> 
> ...


My biggest issue was the loss of Cheesecake ($$$) tip chance to Chuck E Cheese kid chance. I just saw him trying to get in with three 5 year olds and no car seats. I have no idea, but adults don't go to Chuck E alone.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I thought the "shuffle" was my tip

Call and ask where they're going, that way you can balance the value of the date against the no show fee.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

If you have both apps best to turn on the other once you get to 4 minutes for X/Regular Lyft. I keep both apps open for the 2 minutes shared/pool when I arrive.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Had one this morning. Pin was exactly where I parked. After 3 minutes a texted that I had arrived. Dude responded that he was two blocks away and I should come get him.
> 
> Not my problem. Waited the time out and left


What do you call it when you leave a pax at a stop? Happened today.. Guy smelled like @$$ and after 5 minutes in the grocery store I finished the ride and moved on...got a 1* and a report of poor service or something...did call U Support and reported the pax for smelling like [email protected]@@ and taking too long at his stop...sorry, not sorry...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

OldBay said:


> If drivers couldn't shuffle, the whole platform would die. Imagine arriving and having to wait 15+ minutes for a missing passenger. The ability to cancel incentivizes passengers to be curbside.


If the pax is legitimately MIA or otherwise untransportable, is that even a shuffle? As I understood it (and as per the definition proposed by @New2This), a shuffle is when a driver avoids going to the location the pax is at/ is supposed to be at in the first place. In such a case, the driver has no idea whether or not the pax was ready and transportable, because they actively hid from them.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Caturria said:


> If the pax is legitimately MIA or otherwise untransportable, is that even a shuffle? As I understood it (and as per the definition proposed by @New2This), a shuffle is when a driver avoids going to the location the pax is at/ is supposed to be at in the first place. In such a case, the driver has no idea whether or not the pax was ready and transportable, because they actively hid from them.


It's not necessarily avoiding them on purpose, sometimes it's not making the extra effort to find them, just showing up to the pin, waiting 5 and cancelling.. I'll do this when I find out the ride is less than or equal to the cancel fee. Wig they are toes to the curb I'll just get the ride over with. If not, I'm not making an extra effort to find them if they've aren't ready for a minimum fare.

Exception are when i take Lux and up rides, 45+ rides, or any other ride where the payoff will be worth the wait. I'll go out of my way for those:


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> I'm not making an extra effort to find them if they've aren't ready for a minimum fare.


But how do you know? Uber, you can't find out where they're going until you start the ride, I could see with Lyft since we can see the destination after we confirm arrival. I once got to a pick up (thankfully only a few blocks from a previous drop off), waited for the guy to find me because he wasn't clear as to *where* he was when he called to find out where I was (I was at the location he indicated as the pickup, somehow he was around the block). When he showed up at the car and got in I noticed the oxygen tank and he said he could probably have walked to his destination, but it would have killed him. I felt bad for not doing more to find him. I then swiped start ride and saw that it was around the ****ing corner.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Recently I got quite a few texts like this "I am here" from paxs, that I do not see at the pickup location. I just answer "Me too :smiles:" with a smile. Then cancel as no show if they didn't show up.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Shuffling is when you arrive at a location and leave with a cancel fee instead of the rider. Some might say shuffling is simply canceling the ride and letting someone else pick them up, but to me my shuffle isn't complete without a cancellation fee. I never leave empty handed.


I keep getting the ones who show up at the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I keep getting the ones who show up at the last 30 seconds.


I usually start rolling away around that time unless I got a feeling that it's going to be a good ride.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I usually start rolling away around that time unless I got a feeling that it's going to be a good ride.


Might have to ...had one Friday that got in 30 seconds to go...plops in my front seat and says, I need food go to McDonalds drive thru. By then I was not happy, but being polite I said I will go for you but you are going in. She was mad, told her I don't want to be stuck in line, and I hate people ordering over me, not happening..so she did and left her coat before I could stop her. Next time I think I will try your way. She did tip 5.00, and 5 stars...but dang it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I keep getting the ones who show up at the last 30 seconds.


After 3:00, unless they're using FBI/NSA tracking software or are an old-school Indian tracker they aren't gonna find me...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> she did and left her coat before I could stop her


Don't let them leave anchors in your car either. That coat would've went flying out the window. I'm a fake cabbie, not an errand boy.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Mall pick-ups are the WORST and a perfect time to do a little shuffle when after you call the pax and they can't get to a safe pick-up spot. I love the ones who call you and say, "I'm at Macy's!" and that store has so many entrances that they don't even know which one they are at. LOL


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

SoFlaDriver said:


> It means working diligently for cancellation fees rather than actual trips, through various means such as being deliberately difficult to find at the pickup, or even actively hiding from your pax, or using any excuse available to cancel a ride (no car seats, underage, too many pax, etc.) and in general, just trying to get that cancellation fee instead of taking the trip, as it is so often more than the trip would've earned you, and doesn't involve you actually burning any gas or vehicle wear and tear or ending up somewhere where business may be scarce.
> 
> That's as I understand it anyway. Basically, it's really, crappy customer service, in hopes of screwing a rider and making them pay for a trip they didn't take.


And then drivers wonder why PAX send in false claims, etc...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Might have to ...had one Friday that got in 30 seconds to go...plops in my front seat and says, I need food go to McDonalds drive thru. By then I was not happy, but being polite I said I will go for you but you are going in. She was mad, told her I don't want to be stuck in line, and I hate people ordering over me, not happening..so she did and left her coat before I could stop her. Next time I think I will try your way. She did tip 5.00, and 5 stars...but dang it.


Those stars bring the tip to $27.50


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> So, if a pax sends a message saying something like "be right there", and the time runs out, do you shuffle or continue to wait?


I give em the 5:00 flat unless long trip or.theyre visible can't justify a cancel technically if they're acknowledged even if 100ft


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> Might have to ...had one Friday that got in 30 seconds to go...plops in my front seat and says, I need food go to McDonalds drive thru. By then I was not happy, but being polite I said I will go for you but you are going in. She was mad, told her I don't want to be stuck in line, and I hate people ordering over me, not happening..so she did and left her coat before I could stop her. Next time I think I will try your way. She did tip 5.00, and 5 stars...but dang it.


That $5 could have been $15 if you ended the trip and pulled away. Let her notify Uber she left her coat in your car. After all, you made her change the destination to McDonald's, right? And you had no idea she left her coat! $15 returned lost item fee.

Don't let these paxes get slick on you. Make anchors work to your favor.


----------

